# Beau Desert Opens



## Fish (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm looking to book myself into a couple of 2016 Opens at Beau Desert which I always enjoy playing, the first one is the Open AMAM on *Monday May 30th* (Bank Holiday), 4 person team with best 2 scores to count, the cost is Â£180 (Â£45ea) which includes Â£5 per person towards a meal afterwards. 

Please state your interest, I'll book this when it goes live on January 1st at 08.00hrs and will be looking for a tee time between 10.00-11.00hrs.

1/ Fish
2/
3/
4/

Here is a list of the Opens for 2016 at Beau

http://www.brsgolf.com/beaudesert/opens_home.php


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 15, 2015)

1/ Fish
 2/ Paperboy
 3/
 4/

I owe this course after my last performance there


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 15, 2015)

Really fancy playing this but its the day after my 40th. Deffo not a good idea!

Interested in other dates though


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 15, 2015)

Checking dates with HID... what is the format?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 15, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Checking dates with HID... what is the format?
		
Click to expand...

Best 2 from 4  :thup:

Sorry, Robin is playing.....best 2 from 3  :ears:

#YOTF


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 15, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Best 2 from 4  :thup:

Sorry, Robin is playing.....best 2 from 3  :ears:

#YOTF  

Click to expand...

Best 2 from 4 all the way round?


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Best 2 from 4 all the way round?
		
Click to expand...

yeah it will be but doesnt matter on the format, its a decent track at a decent price and a chance to be part of YOTF (take 2). Get yourself there! (Would love to play but cant commit to anything till the knee is fixed)


----------



## Crow (Dec 15, 2015)

I'd be up for this.

After last year's decidedly poor play I've a feeling that it's all going to come good in 2016, I'm not going to stick my neck out and say "YOTC" but I hope to put more than a few good rounds together.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 15, 2015)

A provisional yes for me. I've wanted to play Beau Desert and I like the best 2 from 4 format. :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Dec 15, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Checking dates with HID... what is the format?
		
Click to expand...

Have you checked your dates, otherwise I've got Sawtooth in the wings ? 

1/ Fish
2/ Paperboy
3/ Crow
4/


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 16, 2015)

Fish said:



			Have you checked your dates, otherwise I've got Sawtooth in the wings ? 

1/ Fish
2/ Paperboy
3/ Crow
4/
		
Click to expand...


Yes please.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 16, 2015)

This should be easy ye? Fish makes his 6 points per hole or whatever and then one of the other 3 just have to chime in.... 

Do we require a handicap certificate?


----------



## massivebelterlad (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes count me in if any spots.


----------



## Fish (Dec 16, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Yes please.
		
Click to expand...

OK, my 4-ball is.

1/ Fish
2/ Paperboy
3/ Crow
4/ Alex1975


As others have shown an interest I'm happy for the thread to keep rolling to save clutter so another 4-ball (or more) can be put together, but you'll need to book it yourselves in the link I provided above from 8am on January 1st, and be quick as it fills up very quickly.

Those interested and looking to put a further 4-ball together are.

1/ Sawtooth
2/ massivebelterlad
3/
4/


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 16, 2015)

By the way, I looked up YOTF and the urban dictionary says it means "Year of the fail!"

I contacted Fundy who explained about the Year of the Fish... we chuckled...


----------



## Crow (Dec 16, 2015)

Fish said:



			OK, my 4-ball is.

1/ Fish
2/ Paperboy
3/ Crow
4/ Alex1975
/
		
Click to expand...

That's great, thanks Robin.

I like the look of the team and it's a few years since I played Beau Desert (probably the legendary TimGolfy meet back in 2011, I wish he'd stuck around), looking forward to it big time!


----------



## hovis (Dec 16, 2015)

Crow said:



			That's great, thanks Robin.

I like the look of the team and it's a few years since I played Beau Desert (probably the legendary TimGolfy meet back in 2011, I wish he'd stuck around), looking forward to it big time!
		
Click to expand...

I recon timgolfy is still amongst us under a different name


----------



## Region3 (Dec 16, 2015)

I always enter a team with my mates for the May bank holiday am/am.

I'll try to get somewhere between 10-11 and hopefully see you there. :thup:


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2015)

Fish said:



			OK, my 4-ball is.

1/ Fish
2/ Paperboy
3/ Crow
4/ Alex1975
		
Click to expand...

Hi guys, I'm booking this in the morning so I hope your all still OK and up for it, I can't remember if I need all your full names, home club and handicaps on the booking form, but just in case can you ping me a pm with those details just in case, better to have all the info to hand :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 31, 2015)

Sent Robin :thup:


----------



## Crow (Dec 31, 2015)

Cheers Robin, all sent.


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2016)

Were all booked in for a 10.20 tee time :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2016)

All the comps at Beau Desert are filling up fast, don't delay if your interested in any, they are very popular.

http://www.brsgolf.com/beaudesert/opens_home.php


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			All the comps at Beau Desert are filling up fast, don't delay if your interested in any, they are very popular.

http://www.brsgolf.com/beaudesert/opens_home.php

Click to expand...


If I lived closer Robin I'd be on those like a shot.
Fantastic course.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 1, 2016)

Booked into the pairs opens, hopefully this time it wont be a washout.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Booked into the pairs opens, hopefully this time it wont be a washout.
		
Click to expand...

How many did you book mate?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 1, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			How many did you book mate?
		
Click to expand...

Just for me and another Woodhall lad.

Pairs open

14th July 11.50

space for another two.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just for me and another Woodhall lad.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 1, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Ok mate
		
Click to expand...

Just edited my post. If you want to join us feel free


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just edited my post. If you want to join us feel free
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather stick pins in my eyes than play with you!!

Birch you was sorting something in August and mentioned you, I've got my wires crossed again!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 1, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd rather stick pins in my eyes than play with you!!
		
Click to expand...

Right that's trump and Carnoustie tees sorted then


----------



## Birchy (Jan 1, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd rather stick pins in my eyes than play with you!!

Birch you was sorting something in August and mentioned you, I've got my wires crossed again!!
		
Click to expand...

After checking all the dates i cant make any of them 

Mixture of golf, holidays and stag do


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Right that's trump and Carnoustie tees sorted then 

Click to expand...

Damn, me and my big mouth AGAIN :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2016)

Birchy said:



			After checking all the dates i cant make any of them 

Mixture of golf, holidays and stag do 

Click to expand...

Selfish sod!!


----------



## Birchy (Jan 1, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Selfish sod!!
		
Click to expand...

Its ok you can play with Glyn :thup:








Oh yeah i see what you mean mate, really sorry :rofl:


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 1, 2016)

Any of the NW crew fancy this?!?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			Any of the NW crew fancy this?!?
		
Click to expand...

I can do the July but not the August bank holiday as I'll be down in Bude on holiday.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 1, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			Any of the NW crew fancy this?!?
		
Click to expand...

Could do August but not July Karl.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 1, 2016)

What about the May bank holiday ?!?


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 1, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			What about the May bank holiday ?!?
		
Click to expand...

Could do it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			What about the May bank holiday ?!?
		
Click to expand...

May is no good for me mate unfortunately


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			May is no good for me mate unfortunately
		
Click to expand...

You lot get nose bleeds south of Knutsford :smirk:

I'm looking to arrange a couple of meets this season.  

Although there are quite a few already arranged these will be later in the season but not too close to any of our National meets like H4H's, Delamere Forest will be 1 & Beau Desert the other, just waiting on the H4H's announcement and will then work on the dates, would be good to see some of the NW boys at them :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Jan 1, 2016)

I am going to keep an eye open for the ladies opens at BD, nothing up about them yet though.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			You lot get nose bleeds south of Knutsford :smirk:

I'm looking to arrange a couple of meets this season.  

Although there are quite a few already arranged these will be later in the season but not too close to any of our National meets like H4H's, Delamere Forest will be 1 & Beau Desert the other, just waiting on the H4H's announcement and will then work on the dates, would be good to see some of the NW boys at them :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Could be game Robin, especially with it being 'year of the fish'. As long as dates fit and there's not too many Southerners 

Have been as far south as Dudley once, that was bad enough...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			You lot get nose bleeds south of Knutsford :smirk:

I'm looking to arrange a couple of meets this season.  

Although there are quite a few already arranged these will be later in the season but not too close to any of our National meets like H4H's, Delamere Forest will be 1 & Beau Desert the other, just waiting on the H4H's announcement and will then work on the dates, would be good to see some of the NW boys at them :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Haha I like the South, just a shame the people are tosser's :rofl:

With the Trump meet in April/May and my trip with the boys to Vegas, I'm walking the tightrope as it is.

I'm sure a meet at Little Aston a few would make the trip for dates depending.


----------



## Fish (Jan 4, 2016)

Fish said:



			Hi guys, I'm booking this in the morning so I hope your all still OK and up for it, I can't remember if I need all your full names, home club and handicaps on the booking form, but just in case can you ping me a pm with those details just in case, better to have all the info to hand :thup:
		
Click to expand...

@Alex1975, sent you a PM a few days ago buddy, can you check it matey :thup:


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 5, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I can do the July but not the August bank holiday as I'll be down in Bude on holiday.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that....

The Burglers


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Cheers for that....

The Burglers 

Click to expand...

The key will be under the plant pot to make it easier


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 6, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha I like the South, just a shame the people are tosser's :rofl:

With the Trump meet in April/May and my trip with the boys to Vegas, I'm walking the tightrope as it is.

I'm sure a meet *at Little Aston *a few would make the trip for dates depending.
		
Click to expand...

IIRC wasn't Little Aston talked about as a possible for the KOK comp this year?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 6, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			IIRC wasn't Little Aston talked about as a possible for the KOK comp this year?
		
Click to expand...

I thought after last year's debacle it'd been swerved. I may be wrong....


----------



## Paperboy (May 10, 2016)

20 days to find a golf game I'm sure it's in there somewhere


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

Yep, looking forward to this, great course and the company won't be too shabby either  Hopefully there will be some golf on show also :mmm:


----------



## Alex1975 (May 10, 2016)

Yep, this has started to come into my radar in the last few days. I have taken the whole week off to golf so all good stuff.

I looked at the course last night, its not very long, particularly the front 9. Is it tricky? 

Anyhow I have added a couple of shots to my handicap to make up for the ones Robin has dropped and am looking forward to it.

Its best 2 out of 4 all the way round ye?


----------



## Alex1975 (May 10, 2016)

Looks like our team is: 

17
14
13
10

At the moment. I don't think there is another qualifier at my place before this so I am where I am.


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Looks like our team is: 

17
14
13
10

At the moment. *I don't think there is another qualifier at my place before this so I am where I am*.
		
Click to expand...

ladies captains day this saturday or a couple of midweek comps or scratch qualifier over 36 holes 28th/29th


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Looks like our team is: 

17
14
13
10

At the moment. I don't think there is another qualifier at my place before this so I am where I am.
		
Click to expand...

I've got 2 qualifiers before, I'm currently sitting on 17.3 so.......


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've got 2 qualifiers before, I'm currently sitting on 17.3 so.......

Click to expand...

youll be off about 14 then  #YOTF


----------



## Alex1975 (May 10, 2016)

fundy said:



			ladies captains day this saturday or a couple of midweek comps or scratch qualifier over 36 holes 28th/29th
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, no kidding, ladies captains day is a qualifier? Stableford I guess? no time mid week and clearly no scratch qualifier. Better get myself signed up for Saturday though.


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Hmm, no kidding, ladies captains day is a qualifier? Stableford I guess? no time mid week and clearly no scratch qualifier. Better get myself signed up for Saturday though.
		
Click to expand...

Yup for an unknown reason despite the mens section asking for it not to be the ladies have decided the men will play off the whites and it be a qualifier


----------



## Region3 (May 10, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I looked at the course last night, its not very long, particularly the front 9. Is it tricky?
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahahahahahaha :rofl:

Yes.




Alex1975 said:



			Looks like our team is: 

17
14
13
10

At the moment. I don't think there is another qualifier at my place before this so I am where I am.
		
Click to expand...

We're:

4
4
11
17

Got a couple of qualifiers before then so one 4 could be 3 and one could be 5, barring any crazy good scores.


What time are you off? We're 12:10


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Hahahahahahahahaha :rofl:

Yes.




We're:

4
4
11
17

Got a couple of qualifiers before then so one 4 could be 3 and one could be 5, barring any crazy good scores.


What time are you off? We're 12:10
		
Click to expand...

10.20


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I looked at the course last night, its not very long, particularly the front 9. Is it tricky?
		
Click to expand...

Practice your putting on glass


----------



## Alex1975 (May 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			Practice your putting on glass 

Click to expand...


Ye I chatted to Fundy earlier and he eluded to the tendency for swift greens. 

Gary, what score usually wins this thing?


Edit: Oh and do we need a handicap certificate or anything?


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Ye I chatted to Fundy earlier and he eluded to the tendency for swift greens. 

Gary, what score usually wins this thing?


Edit: Oh and do we need a handicap certificate or anything?
		
Click to expand...

Never been asked for a cert before, I always carry my County Card with my CDH number on the back though, pretty sure at registration they ask for full name & club, that's all.


----------



## Crow (May 10, 2016)

Not long to go now.  

My handicap won't change because I'm taking a break from qualifiers as they've messed with my head. 

Hopefully on the day I'll be able to come in with a point here or there when everyone else has blobbed.

I also remember the greens as being on the testing side.


----------



## Region3 (May 10, 2016)

I've never been asked for a certificate but then I've never troubled the judges.
I'd have thought CDH number would be enough though.

Don't know what usually wins, but they sometimes have old results on their website if you want to dig about.

We only just finished outside the prizes last year with 78 but the weather was "testing".

My 'insider tips' from what I remember of my few rounds there...

Don't get greedy on 4. 200yds to the top of the hill is all you need.
Wherever the flag is on 6, aim right of it and preferably leave it short.
Unless you've no confidence in whatever you hit 240 you may as well go for the green on 9, because the shot up from the dip after an iron off the tee is as hard as anything you might leave yourself around the green.
12 is a double dogleg and I've never played it well. You pick pick a line as far right as you dare, and it still won't be far enough right. It almost needs a line as far right as you dare WITH as 30yd slice. I'm thinking of hitting an iron off the tee just to give myself a shot at the green for the first time!
Laser the flag on 14 rather than just GPS it because the green although not very wide is about 50yds long.
Just because 15 is a par 5, if you hit the ball a long way it isn't automatically driver. It's possible to run out of fairway depending on the wind. Also, play your approach shot short to run on. If you land on the green you could think you've hit a perfect shot and be playing your next from over the back.
17 is another hole where you can run out of fairway, although the there's a thin sliver of fairway to the left of the rough cutting across it if you're brave. Not really a fan of long holes where driver is too much club but what can you do!
18 is yet another where you can hit too far off the tee. If you reach the top of the hill and stay short of the rough, the approach shot that comes next is one of my favourites from any course I've played, all downhill and across heather to a huge green with the clubhouse just behind.

Good luck :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (May 23, 2016)

Any hotel recomendations near by?


----------



## louise_a (May 23, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I am going to keep an eye open for the ladies opens at BD, nothing up about them yet though.
		
Click to expand...

Booked in for the 22nd of June, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Paperboy (May 24, 2016)

What time are people arriving? I was thinking between 9 and 9:30. Get a bacon roll and cuppa tea, then think about the range and ignore it


----------



## Crow (May 24, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			What time are people arriving? I was thinking between 9 and 9:30. Get a bacon roll and cuppa tea, then think about the range and ignore it 

Click to expand...

I like your way of thinking, should be able to get there for that sort of time.


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2016)

Only up the road for me so will be around 9am for a butty then a few chips on the practice area.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 27, 2016)

I shall be leaving home at about 7 so should arrive at 9 or a touch earlier or later. Will need to shake the journey off hit a few balls and I am told 15 mins on the putting surface is a must.


----------



## NWJocko (May 27, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I shall be leaving home at about 7 so should arrive at 9 or a touch earlier or later. Will need to shake the journey off hit a few balls and I am told 15 mins on the putting surface is a must.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, make that an hour and 15 and the greens will still torture you if they're fast!! 

Superb course, enjoy


----------



## Alex1975 (May 27, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Ha ha, make that an hour and 15 and the greens will still torture you if they're fast!! 

Superb course, enjoy
		
Click to expand...


Praying for rain then


----------



## hovis (May 27, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Ha ha, make that an hour and 15 and the greens will still torture you if they're fast!! 

Superb course, enjoy
		
Click to expand...

Played it today and have to say the course is borderline unplayable.   to say the greens are like concrete is an understatement.  I dropped my putter on the green and when the head hit the floor it rang like a bell ( not kidding) 

The greens are like putting off your car bonnet too!!

I play there alot and despite the difficulty it's in amazing condition.  The best I've seen it.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 27, 2016)

hovis said:



			Played it today and have to say the course is borderline unplayable.   to say the greens are like concrete is an understatement.  I dropped my putter on the green and when the head hit the floor it rang like a bell ( not kidding) 

The greens are like putting off your car bonnet too!!

I play there alot and despite the difficulty it's in amazing condition.  The best I've seen it.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, that's a warning and a half. I take it you ended up playing everything to land short and hope it makes its way onto the surface?


----------



## hovis (May 27, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Ouch, that's a warning and a half. I take it you ended up playing everything to land short and hope it makes its way onto the surface?
		
Click to expand...

Land it on the green and you'll be through the back.  today we were landing a good 15 yards short of the green and hoping for the best.   Pretty much guess work and pure luck as the foreground isn't flat and level. 

They've also chopped down a shed loads of trees.   You'd think this would spoil the course but they've done it to open up the views of the chase.   Just when i thought the course couldn't look any better. 

Oh, and be prepared to be food raped by the squirrel on the 9th tee!


----------



## fundy (May 27, 2016)

hovis said:



			Played it today and h*ave to say the course is borderline unplayable.   to say the greens are like concrete is an understatement*.  I dropped my putter on the green and when the head hit the floor it rang like a bell ( not kidding) 

The greens are like putting off your car bonnet too!!

I play there alot and despite the difficulty *it's in amazing condition*.  The best I've seen it.
		
Click to expand...

Surely it cant be both of these????


----------



## hovis (May 27, 2016)

fundy said:



			Surely it cant be both of these????
		
Click to expand...

By amazing condition i mean the fairways and greens are "looking" great.  all green and lush.   Looks,  however are deceiving.   The stag is tomorrow so i think they've been working overtime on presentation


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2016)

Here's some pics from a previous meet I arranged, not sure who that knob is at the start :smirk:


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2016)

Well I reckon I got rid of all my bad shots today, it's must be impossible for me to have any left, that's got to be my poorest front 9 ever, a slight redemption somehow scrambling 18 points on the back 9 for a grand total of 28 points, what a bag of poo &#128563;


----------



## Paperboy (May 29, 2016)

I've not hit a ball in almost two weeks


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I've not hit a ball in almost two weeks 

Click to expand...

I only hit 3 balls once today


----------



## Crow (May 29, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I've not hit a ball in almost two weeks 

Click to expand...




Fish said:



			I only hit 3 balls once today 

Click to expand...

I'm playing remember, so whatever game you bring you'll not be the worst.


----------



## IainP (May 29, 2016)

Crow said:



			I'm playing remember, so whatever game you bring you'll not be the worst.
		
Click to expand...

With all this confidence flowing, I won't be backing you lot for the win.

Unless it is all an elaborate hustle ?


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2016)

Fish said:



			I only hit 3 balls once today 

Click to expand...

And two of those were when you trod on a rake....


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			And two of those were when you trod on a rake....


Click to expand...

It was a crazy front 9, good drives putting myself almost in position A only then to pull the teeth out of my 2nd shots to small greens with OOB within a few feet of them, did it on the 3rd with a low punch shot and then the 6th with what should have been a comfortable approach in, I've never done that before, especially on those holes, for some reason I was just pulling everything left early in the round!


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2016)

Fish said:



			It was a crazy front 9, good drives putting myself almost in position A only then to pull the teeth out of my 2nd shots to small greens with OOB within a few feet of them, for some reason I was just pulling everything left early in the round!
		
Click to expand...

I tend to do this if I choose the "smaller" club and decide to give it a bigger clout.


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I tend to do this if I choose the "smaller" club and decide to give it a bigger clout.
		
Click to expand...

That makes sense, my gaps have increased with all my irons since my last lesson and because of that, which is nice, a little bit of doubt has crept in over the ball, instead of trusting that club I suddenly think to myself, this isn't enough club and probably force it pulling it to the left.

Gotta slow it all down and trust the club, something to work on and put into practice ASAP, like today :smirk:


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2016)

The Eagke has landed &#128077;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Crow (May 30, 2016)

A most enjoyable round, I think we gelled well as teammates but not as golfers. 

Beau Desert needs to be played with respect and when my tee shots started going anywhere but on the fairway I knew my contribution to the team score was going to suffer.
The course was in excellent shape and the greens were running very nicely.

The par threes hurt us badly, don't know what we scored but I'm sure Robin will be along soon to update. 

Thanks Robin, Alex and Simon, a cracking day.


----------



## Paperboy (May 30, 2016)

Just back from the long drive home, what can I say. It wasn't our day, or my year 

Great course and company, too many thoughts in my head at the moment whilst stood over the ball. Doesn't make for good golf.

Thanks for organising Robin, very bold to have #YOTF printed on your balls 
Also Alex and Nick great company as well. I still owe Beau Desert a right thrashing ne:


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2016)

Great company with Nick, Alex & Simon, thank you guys, it could have been much tougher if we didn't have a laugh at ourselves (and each other) at times
.

Slowly and badly out the traps for me, took a couple of drives and hitting some of the plentiful woodwork to get going, scrambled well when I had to, even if it was just to stick a point on the card, unfortunately we just didn't dovetail well as a team, I got a nice birdie (4 pointer) only for a 1 pointer to join it, just lipped for another birdie when I nailed my drive close on 300 yards down the 6th fairway, OK I know it's downhill and there was a slight breeze, but I only had 105 yards left (395yd par4) 

Nothing special on the front 9, we kept recording 3 points, then 4 points down the card to turn 1 over par, got off to a stinking back 9 with a 1 pointer, then 2 points, none of us played the par 3's well, they were the undoing of us and we only recorded 29 points on the back 

I think we finished with a dismal 64 points, so 6 over, BUT, I finished with the same ball I started with, you just gotta find a positive out of all that :smirk: 




Pictures from the day..















The greens were nothing like had been muted, they were only as fast as my own course, and to be fair, I think we all putted very well on them, obviously if you found yourself above the hole it was tough!

I really like the course, I think I'll sort out another meet like I did a couple of years back, it's tough but fair IMO, but you've got to find the fairways.

Thanks everyone, it was emotional :smirk:


----------



## Alex1975 (May 30, 2016)

Loved it. I would like to play it every week. Great elevations, love the swales round the greens. The last hole is great. Hard but fair and there is a score to be had so it's not a brut. 

Some good some bad golf. Thank you Robin, Simon and Nick.


----------



## Region3 (May 30, 2016)

Crow said:



			The par threes hurt us badly, don't know what we scored but I'm sure Robin will be along soon to update
		
Click to expand...

I know....




Fish said:



			I think we finished with a dismal 64 points
		
Click to expand...

Close 


Another bad day for me. I don't think I'm thinking straight at the moment, but right now I don't want to set foot on a golf course again anytime soon.

Shame I have 4 games in the next 6 days.


----------

